# Is Jon Jones a cheat or other fighters who cut so much weight?



## Murf (Apr 23, 2012)

I mean is he cheating within the rules to an extent by being so much bigger than other 205'ers and cutting so much weight? I suppose what I am really saying is, Is it fair for some fighters to cut 30 pounds for a weigh in and come fight night be 20 pounds or more heavier, considerably taller and way longer in range than his opponent?
Jones isn't the only one of course, over the years it's become a bigger part of the game - some fighters using their ability to cut weight as a weapon to beat up smaller guys.
In my opinion, Jon Jones is a heavyweight and he should have been fighting Alistair Overeem instead of Rashad Evans.
I like Jon Jones as a fighter and I think he is a force in MMA but I think the playing field needs to be levelled out and fighters should be fighting guys their own size. He has looked 20% bigger than all of his opponents so far and that can't be fair or morally right, can it?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Was it cheating when Rampage was the Champion? He cuts more than Jones.

Was it cheating when Forrest was the Champion? He cuts more than Jones.

Will it be cheating if Gustaffson wins the title?

If you wanna get on someone for weight cutting, try going down to about 155 lbs, where Rumble Light is running around with Little Rocky's belt.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

It's not fair, but it's not cheating either. Until they fix the weight cutting problem, which they never will, it's perfectly fine.


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

Is Jones a cheat? In a word, no. Jon Jones is within the confines of the rules set forth, therefore the practice is fair. 

Amateur wrestlers cut weight, boxers cut weight and MMA fighters cut weight and other combative athletes cut weight. I do not believe that the rules will be modified anytime soon to account for these size variances between fighters.

Do I necessarily agree with the massive weight cuts? I'm not sure.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

STOP THE PRESS: Fighters cut weight...!!!

In other news, Santa Claus is not real and rain is wet.


----------



## Murf (Apr 23, 2012)

As I said, I was really asking is it fair that some fighters are cutting so much weight? I just used Jon Jones as an example because the fight on Saturday night is the most recent example of a size mismatch. 
What I'm really wanting to discuss is, is there a way that the UFC and other organisations can do things differently so you don't get fights where one guy is clearly much bigger than the other and looks like he should be in a different weight class?


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

others are allowed to do the same (and most actually do) so no.

the reach is much more of an unfair advantage for Jones, but he can't be made accountable for what nature gave him. it's for the others to solve that puzzle.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I figured this was another, Jones is dirty with the way he attacks the knees and holds the throat....but I didn't expect this.....really Jones is cheating by cutting weight. So he's cheating via being a genetic freak.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm sorry, but this thread is retarded. You're not "cheating" just because you're bigger or physically superior to someone.

Unless you're on the juice.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Jones whatsoever, and I can honestly say this just reeks of Murf being a bad loser. Clearly he was rooting for Evans


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

was tito ortiz cheating? were corey hill and ben saunders cheaters too..He started this journey at 21-2yo and has grown into his body.Is he suppose to move up to HW just because you say so? why cant that puzzy gsp move up to middleweight already and dont give me that size bs if akiyama could do it so could he..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Kreed said:


> if akiyama could do it so could he..


Indeed. Who will ever forget Akiyama's reign of terror over the middleweight division.


----------



## Murf (Apr 23, 2012)

beardsleybob said:


> I'm not a fan of Jones whatsoever, and I can honestly say this just reeks of Murf being a bad loser. Clearly he was rooting for Evans





dlxrevolution said:


> I'm sorry, but this thread is retarded. You're not "cheating" just because you're bigger or physically superior to someone.
> 
> Unless you're on the juice.


Look, I named the thread like that to get peoples attention and get them discussing the issue of weight cutting and whether some fighters cutting massive amounts of weight and carrying a big size, weight and reach advantage into the cage is fair. 
I know it's not technically cheating and I know they all cut weight to an extent but some fights are just plain mismatched due to one fighter having the ability to cut huge weight compared to the other guy. Just because they are not actually breaking the rules doesn't make it fair. Is it similar to an athlete using performance enhancing substances that aren't banned yet or can't be detected - he has an unfair advantage but he's within the current rules!

Is there any way that the weight cuts can be controlled to help make it fairer?? I don't really understand how they cut so much weight, I probably weigh about 205 and stood next Jon Jones I would look like a child.

Would it be technically possible for a weigh in to include a body water content analysis or something?? So at the time of weighing in a fighter would have to have a minimum % of water in the body tissues or something?? I don't know if this would work or if there would be a better way. May be people who know more about the techniques of weight cutting would know how it could monitored or if it is even possible to ever introduce some sort of control on the amount of weight fighter are cutting.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Kreed taking shots at GSP......
What else is new?!

TROLOLOL




Canadian Psycho said:


> Indeed. Who will ever forget Akiyama's reign of terror over the middleweight division.


You...funny!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Murf said:


> Would it be technically possible for a *forum posting activity *to include a *basic and common-sense* analysis or something?? So at the time of *posting * a _ *poster*_would have to have a minimum *%* of *MMA knowledge* or something?? I don't know if this would work or if there would be a better way. Maybe people who know more about the techniques of *posting *would know how it could monitored or if it is even possible to ever introduce some sort of control on the amount of _*common-sense subjects *_*people *are *posting*.


There.....

Looks better.
And it fits the topic.
Plus...it answers some questions.


----------



## Murf (Apr 23, 2012)

limba said:


> There.....
> 
> Looks better.
> And it fits the topic.
> Plus...it answers some questions.


LOL, so that's a NO then. There is no way that fighters cutting huge weight can be controlled at all? I asked the question as a fan the enjoys watching fights. Personally I don't really enjoy watching a fight where one of the fighters has a huge advantage in size. What is the point in having weight classes at all if a fighter can do un-natural stuff to his body to weigh in or weight class or two lighter than he will be in a couple of days time when he actually fights?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know everybody loses eventually. I definitely think his physical size plays a huge benefit, but that's something he's gifted with. He does still have to work hard. He reminds me of the video games where you can design your own NBA player; 7 ft, 3 pt shooter specialist, handles, etc. That's what Jones is...he's physically gifted. 

The day will come when he has to move up in weight and the playing field will level out or he gets injured, or better yet someone finally tests him. He is definitely NOT the greatest MMA fighter at all nor does he posess the best striking or ground game. His physical stature enables him to pull unorthodox moves and makes him look that much better. 

- I mean the jumping shoulder but was the gayest thing I've ever seen. 
- spinning elbow is dope, but getting old
- knee/thigh shots is a complete bite from Anderson Silva when he fought against Thales Leites
- in other words Anderson does things with style. JBJ is straight on the fly and does ugly shiet at times. 

Again I think someone like Cain would dispatch of him; wrestling background, fairly solid boxing, excellent conditioning, and strong leg kicks.


----------



## Murf (Apr 23, 2012)

If anyone, like me didn't really know what is involved in cutting loads of weight, here's an interesting article on how it's done


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

No he isnt a cheat. He is not as thick as some of the other LHW. There is also disadvantages to having a lanky frame. So far iv seen NO fighter fight the disadvantages of having Jones frame. Thats their fault and not his. You cant expect him to go to HW and be smaller when he can cut to LHW and be bigger. It would be career suicide.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Sure, his physical size and attributes play a role in his success. But look back at how many Taller, Bigger and so called Stronger guys have fallen to a "lesser" opponent. 
Frankie Edgar is just one recent example.

Plenty of these severe weight cutting guys that tower over thier opponents on fight day have lost plenty of times. The bottom line is, if you don't have the skill to back it up, it doesn't matter.

The only way to prevent it, and something I wouldn't mind seeing, is doing weigh in's on the afternoon of the fight, or right before the fight.

This does present a serious problem is a guy doesn't make weight, but it would prevent cutting, because they would have no recovery time.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

He is a freak of nature.


----------



## Murf (Apr 23, 2012)

I suppose that's the simplest solution, weigh them just before they go in the cage! Simple.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

The only cheating Jones is doing threatening to gouge his opponents eyes by all those stabbing motions he uses with his fingers to keep opponents away.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I altered the thread title as the OP is talking about weight cutting and whether or not it's fair.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> - I mean the jumping shoulder but was the gayest thing I've ever seen.
> - spinning elbow is dope, but getting old
> - knee/thigh shots is a complete bite from Anderson Silva when he fought against Thales Leites
> - *in other words Anderson does things with style.* JBJ is straight on the fly and does ugly shiet at times.


Thank you for reminding us that Anderson Silva is the inventor of every single move in MMA.

Everything a certain fighter does these days, that seems "unorthodox", "spectacular" or "flashy" is clearly and Anderson Silva invention.

I believe...if we dig deeper, we could find out that Anderson was the first person to use an uppercut.....And of course, he did it "with style".


And yes...spinning elbows are "so yesterday". I mean...who wants to see stuff like that. 
Hug fests ftw.

_Sarcasm: *[ON]*[OFF]_

_PS: i know you don't like Jones. But don't discredit him and his achievements. That's just...bad._


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't think he cuts that much weight. He just has a good body type for an athlete, long and not big boned. 

He is built like a basketball player, with skinny but powerful legs. Wide and powerful shoulders, but with skinny forearms and wrists. His body type allows him to have a massive core and corresponding core strength, but he gets to funnel his other weight down his skinny limbs. He is a natural 205er, he doesn't have unnecessary muscle mass and I don't think he starves himself or cuts massive weight to make weight.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

He's not a cheat but he's taking advantage of the weigh-in system, as do a lot of fighters. I agree also that Jones is a heavyweight fighting at LHW. I don't think he will be properly tested until he makes that move up.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I could write a thousand words on why I hate when fighters cut a lot of weight but I'll make it short and say yes, it is cheating. And everyone is doing it (with some exceptions like Frankie, BJ or most of the HW division for obvious reasons). Some are worse than other but they're all cheaters in my book. The worst thing about it is that everyone is sort of forced to do it because someone started it and you don't wanna give up that size.

That said I think weight doesn't factor in as much as JBJ's reach. He walks around at around 230 which is not as big as some LHWs out there. His size is not why he can win the standup against guys who clearly have better technique and more experience than him. It's the way he uses his massive reach. Nobody so far has managed to fight Bones on the inside because he's using his long legs and arms well to force his opponents to play the outside game.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

He's not cheating, but he's easily big enough for HW and makes the decision to cut to 205. Cant be many reasons for this other than size advantage, and for me it taints his achievments because he's looked a weight class or two bigger than every former champ he's beat.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

No. Cutting weight is a very hard and demanding job to your body. If you can cut weight, why not.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Risto said:


> STOP THE PRESS: Fighters cut weight...!!!
> 
> In other news, Santa Claus is not real and rain is wet.


Lies!! Lies and slander!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

"cheating within the rules"



> Cheating refers to an immoral way of achieving a goal. It is generally used for the breaking of rules to gain advantage in a competitive situation. ~wikipedia


But to thrown in my own personal opinion on the actual question.. No, Jon Jones does not simply win because of his size. Sure he has a huge reach, but hes not a huge guy that cuts a massive amount of weight. I don't know for certain but he probably walks around at 230lbs, that is my guess. Guys like chuck liddell walked around at 235, and tito oritz he's been over 240lbs in the octagon at 205. I'd be fairly safe in saying Jones is also not the biggest 205er in the ufc. While he is rather long, his size is not uncommon in the light heavy weight division.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

It's not Jones that's cheating.
It's all the LHW's that are not cutting enough weight to make MW. :dunno:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

No. He is not bigger than most of his opponents, just taller. And leaner.

Many LHWs are bigger than him and cut more weight, no one complained when they were champs.

Rampage, Forrest, Ortiz, Bader, Jardine, Davis, Gustaf, Thiago, and possibly Couture all cut more.

/stupid hater thread.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

limba said:


> Thank you for reminding us that Anderson Silva is the inventor of every single move in MMA.
> 
> Everything a certain fighter does these days, that seems "unorthodox", "spectacular" or "flashy" is clearly and Anderson Silva invention.
> 
> ...


I think our eyes believe what we want to see. Initially when I first saw him he certainly sparked a ton of interest. As time passed his self righteous persona started to wear down on me like how some feel about Anderson's perceived pseudo humbleness. I actually discredited the OPs remarks regarding JBJ's cheating. He cleary is a very talented fighter with extroadinary physical talents. But he does random things (chin butting people on the chest, shoulder butting) just weird stuff like that which is totally irrelevant because he still wins...dominately. In my mind he wants to show that he too can invent things on the fly. Forget about Anderson for a moment. The Showtime kick was just that...highlight reel showtime quality. Ebersole's cartwheel kick is actually pretty unique. Barboza's spinning heel kick is a thing of beauty. There's tons of fighters out there who throw unique shots. They didn't necessarily invent it, but were one of the first to land it successfully in an MMA setting for a win. 

Maybe if Anderson threw those shots (chin/shoulder buts) I wouldn't complain then again I probably would cuz it serves more as an annoyance to an opponent than anything...hah...hah. 

I don't want to go around in circles and nitpick. I respect JBJ now more as a fighter after watching him pick apart Machida and Rashad whom the former I regarded very highly and still do. I simply do not jive with his personality and I think there's a large contingency of us in the MMA community. 

Perhaps if he moved up to HW and claimed the throne then I would someday become a fellow boner...haha...unlikely...but who knows! :thumbsup:


----------



## Murf (Apr 23, 2012)

So some people are kind of with me on the size mismatches thing. Again not solely talking about Jones or saying he is the most prolific weight cutter, just using him as very current example.
If Junior Dos Santos stood next to Jon Jones, who would look like the physically bigger man? The Heavyweight Champion or The Light Heavyweight Champion?
Would that be a fairer contest than JBJ versus Rashad? Who wants to see that fight, what would the outcome be?


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Nope. Why should he be one of the smaller guys at heavyweight when he can be one of the bigger LH's. Weight cutting happens in most combat sports and I dnt see it a problem, along as they make the weight. Jones only drops around 20-25 pounds anyway and if your only talking about Saturday then you can't moan because rashad drops around the same.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I could write a thousand words on why I hate when fighters cut a lot of weight but I'll make it short and say yes, it is cheating. And everyone is doing it (with some exceptions like Frankie, BJ or most of the HW division for obvious reasons). Some are worse than other but they're all cheaters in my book. The worst thing about it is that everyone is sort of forced to do it because someone started it and you don't wanna give up that size.
> 
> *That said I think weight doesn't factor in as much as JBJ's reach.* He walks around at around 230 which is not as big as some LHWs out there. His size is not why he can win the standup against guys who clearly have better technique and more experience than him. *It's the way he uses his massive reach.* Nobody so far has managed to fight Bones on the inside because he's using his long legs and arms well to force his opponents to play the outside game.


You are contradicting yourself a bit there.
But, the second bold is very accurate.

He is the fighter he is because he uses his reach perfectly.
He found a way to take advantage of his unique physical skills and incorporate them into his fighting style. 

Yes - he's been fighting people with (much) shorter reach, but, if reach is such an important tool, why aren't Struve or Big Foot destroying their opponenents the same way?!

Big Foot Silva vs Cormieri - 82" vs 71"
Stefan Struve vs ......everyone: 84" vs Nelson - 73", Browne 78", Dos Santos 77"

In the whole picture, physical abillities are important. They can be considered tools, weapons.

But what's the point of having them if you don't know how to use them?! And for that you need brains ... (fighting) intelligence. Plus, you need to put in those hundredths, even thousands of hours of practice and hard work, trying to figure out how to create advantages using what you've got.




SM33 said:


> He's not cheating, but he's easily big enough for HW and makes the decision to cut to 205. Cant be many reasons for this other than size advantage, and for me it taints his achievments because he's looked a weight class *or two bigger* than every former champ he's beat.


You're exaggerating here a bit, don't you think?!


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> I think our eyes believe what we want to see. Initially when I first saw him he certainly sparked a ton of interest. As time passed his self righteous persona started to wear down on me like how some feel about Anderson's perceived pseudo humbleness. I actually discredited the OPs remarks regarding JBJ's cheating. He cleary is a very talented fighter with extroadinary physical talents. But he does random things (chin butting people on the chest, shoulder butting) just weird stuff like that which is totally irrelevant because he still wins...dominately. In my mind he wants to show that he too can invent things on the fly. Forget about Anderson for a moment. The Showtime kick was just that...highlight reel showtime quality. Ebersole's cartwheel kick is actually pretty unique. Barboza's spinning heel kick is a thing of beauty. There's tons of fighters out there who throw unique shots. They didn't necessarily invent it, but were one of the first to land it successfully in an MMA setting for a win.
> 
> Maybe if Anderson threw those shots (chin/shoulder buts) I wouldn't complain then again I probably would cuz it serves more as an annoyance to an opponent than anything...hah...hah.
> 
> ...


Those shoulder strikes looked pretty effective to me. Not fight-finishers, obviously, but he was putting his legs into them and I bet they hurt. One of those cumulative damage strikes that don't finish an opponent but wear him down.

I don't think Jones does these things for his image, I think he just has a unique way of seeing opportunities. Like that hammerfist he hit Shogun with when he saw he couldn't finish the knee bar.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Those shoulder strikes looked pretty effective to me. Not fight-finishers, obviously, but he was putting his legs into them and I bet they hurt. One of those cumulative damage strikes that don't finish an opponent but wear him down.
> 
> I don't think Jones does these things for his image, I think he just has a unique way of seeing opportunities. Like that hammerfist he hit Shogun with when he saw he couldn't finish the knee bar.


I see your point...just looked really awkward...lolz! I put those shots in the range of foot stomps, holding someones' mouth on the ground or in the clinch...it's perfectly legal, but annoying...hehe. It's all a moot point now though. JBJ won and it's on to the next opponent. 

I think a lot of us just want to see more competitive fights. For now Johnny Bones Jones reigns supreme. But I see him going up to HW sooner than later and that will be the true test.

PS: No doubt he wants to be known as a trailblazer so that's why he incorporates unorthodox moves. So in my mind it's part image and part improv.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

If its allowed by the rules then it is not cheating.

And lets not act like the more weight a fighter cuts automatically means the more of an advantage you are going to have. When you cut more weight you run a greater risk of having a bad cut and gassing hard in a fight.

I actually would say that if these bigger fighters who dedicate themselves to drop a ton of weight to fight in a certain weight class should be able to due to their hard work dedication, and focus.

Cutting weight is not a fun thing to do and it can take a toll on your body.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

limba said:


> You are contradicting yourself a bit there.
> But, the second bold is very accurate.


:confused02: Not quite sure I contradicted myself there. First I said his reach is more important than his weight and then I said he uses that reach...

edit: I think I get it now.

What I meant was his reach is what gives him the biggest edge over his opponent AND he also knows how to use that reach. I didn't mean to say "Yeah, he's got a huge reach so he's automatically going to win".


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

If this truly isn't a 'Jon Jones hate thread', you have some extremely poor timing. The funniest thing is a few months back at a press conference, Rashad weighed almost 10lbs more than Jones. So how are you going to complain about Jones having a distinctive advantage with his weight cut when Rashad had to cut more weight than he did?!

Then you complain about his reach?! What is he suppose to do? Put gloves on his elbows and throw T-Rex arms at people?! 

This thread reeks of stupidity.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

I guess Jon didn't have to use his reach when he was giving those standing elbows to Rashad's face.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

amoosenamedhank said:


> If this truly isn't a 'Jon Jones hate thread', you have some extremely poor timing. The funniest thing is a few months back at a press conference, Rashad weighed almost 10lbs more than Jones. So how are you going to complain about Jones having a distinctive advantage with his weight cut when Rashad had to cut more weight than he did?!
> 
> Then you complain about his reach?! What is he suppose to do? *Put gloves on his elbows and throw T-Rex arms at people?! *
> 
> This thread reeks of stupidity.


Exactly.

And the funny thing is he did just that (bolded part) sans the gloves, which was the biggest part of his victory. And still people complain about his reach winning him the fight!


----------



## Murf (Apr 23, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> If this truly isn't a 'Jon Jones hate thread',


It really is not a Jon Jones hate thread, I think he is an awesome fighter and I was really excited by him when I saw his first couple of fights but I am less excited to see his fights at LHW now as i think his range, size and ability to use both has made his last few fights look un-competitive in his favour. I don't really enjoying watching fight after fight where opponents have little chance of getting within range to land decent strikes. I think what people like about the UFC is that it's competitive, fights are usually even matched where either fighter has a good chance of winning and anything can happen. Is it all just that he's that much better than everyone else or is it also partly because he's bigger? If you say that Evans cut more weight, then I am surprised - it doesn't look possible, Jones just looks so much bigger! Does Jones have helium in his veins and Evans have lead in them? Maybe he does just have a freaky body!
But as I said in my comment earlier, would Junior Dos Santos versus Jones not look like a fairer match in terms of fighters sizes? Would Jones be as dominant?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Murf said:


> It really is not a Jon Jones hate thread, I think he is an awesome fighter and I was really excited by him when I saw his first couple of fights but I am less excited to see his fights at LHW now as i think his range, size and ability to use both has made his last few fights look un-competitive in his favour. I don't really enjoying watching fight after fight where opponents have little chance of getting within range to land decent strikes. I think what people like about the UFC is that it's competitive, fights are usually even matched where either fighter has a good chance of winning and anything can happen. Is it all just that he's that much better than everyone else or is it also partly because he's bigger? If you say that Evans cut more weight, then I am surprised - it doesn't look possible, Jones just looks so much bigger! Does Jones have helium in his veins and Evans have lead in them? Maybe he does just have a freaky body!
> But as I said in my comment earlier, *would Junior Dos Santos versus Jones not look like a fairer match in terms of fighters sizes*? Would Jones be as dominant?


No. JDS has at least 20 lbs of solid muscle on Jones. His legs are like trees compared to the twigs Bones walks around on, and his arms have twice as much thickness. Fair match it is not.

If you want fair matches, watch fights in the same weight division. Jones DOES NOT cut an insane amount people, he is tall and lean, which means he's much skinnier than many of these guys he's facing. 

They are the SAME SIZE, just different body types, each with their own advantages. Bader and Rampage were actually "bigger" than Bones overall, shorter doesn't mean smaller. 

If height is your only criteria for size, maybe you should whine about Kendall Grove moving up to HW, Diaz moving up to MW, Tamdan McRory moving up to HW, Cole Miller moving up to MW, Florian moving up to WW, or Struve moving up to SHW!

But no one complains about their "unfair advantage" because they suck and get manhandled by the more compact muscled fighters. Oh and they don't beat down your favorite fighters so they're cool.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> :confused02: Not quite sure I contradicted myself there. First I said his reach is more important than his weight and then I said he uses that reach...
> 
> edit: I think I get it now.
> 
> What I meant was his reach is what gives him the biggest edge over his opponent AND he also knows how to use that reach. I didn't mean to say "Yeah, he's got a huge reach so he's automatically going to win".


Nice read. 




Liddellianenko said:


> No. JDS has at least 20 lbs of solid muscle on Jones. His legs are like trees compared to the twigs Bones walks around on, and his arms have twice as much thickness. Fair match it is not.
> 
> If you want fair matches, watch fights in the same weight division. Jones DOES NOT cut an insane amount people, he is tall and lean, which means he's much skinnier than many of these guys he's facing.
> 
> ...


Wise words.

AND...LOL


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Murf said:


> It really is not a Jon Jones hate thread, I think he is an awesome fighter and I was really excited by him when I saw his first couple of fights but I am less excited to see his fights at LHW now as i think his range, size and ability to use both has made his last few fights look un-competitive in his favour. I don't really enjoying watching fight after fight where opponents have little chance of getting within range to land decent strikes. I think what people like about the UFC is that it's competitive, fights are usually even matched where either fighter has a good chance of winning and anything can happen. Is it all just that he's that much better than everyone else or is it also partly because he's bigger? If you say that Evans cut more weight, then I am surprised - it doesn't look possible, Jones just looks so much bigger! Does Jones have helium in his veins and Evans have lead in them? Maybe he does just have a freaky body!
> But as I said in my comment earlier, would Junior Dos Santos versus Jones not look like a fairer match in terms of fighters sizes? Would Jones be as dominant?


As others have pointed out, he's got decent muscle mass in his upper body but if you were just staring at his legs (no ****) you'd think he was a BW. 

Rashad weighs that much more because Rashad likes to get a little chubby but he also has the muscle mass in his legs that Jones doesn't. I think you greatly underestimate the difference in one's leg composition will make on their over all weight.

... Leg's are heavy... especially muscular ones.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Him and Evans weigh the same pretty much before cutting weight. Jones just looks so much bigger because most of his weight is in his upper body where Evans has huge lower body.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Jones makes 205 without any obvious difficulty, his cardio stands up to title fights. He probably won't be able to stay at 205 as he gets older, but for now, the haters will just have to deal with it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Although, I will say this in defence of the OP. If this thread specifically mentioned GSP in the title, I know for a fact that a fair few of you would be singing a different tune. But then, there's no secret that MMAF has its share of hypocrites


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Although, I will say this in defence of the OP. If this thread specifically mentioned GSP in the title, I know for a fact that a fair few of you would be singing a different tune. But then, there's no secret that MMAF has its share of hypocrites



Well Stated


----------

